# Honeys healing well from dog attack



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Honey at the vet after the attack











Going for a car ride yesterday











Havin a snooze in her car seat












Kisses for Mummy


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

What happened? I didn't know she got attacked


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

poor baby, hope she gets better real soon


----------



## charm chi baby (May 26, 2010)

Awww poor little girl!! Hope she feels soon!


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

awww poor lil baby....so glad to hear she is doing well....


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> What happened? I didn't know she got attacked


I'm sure I pm'ed you? I have been having all sorts of trouble with my account lately  

OK! here is what happened.
My hubby got a maltese x shitsu 2 years ago, He has been nothing but a problem from the start. Very domant, and just lots of problems. Anyway about 4 weeks ago he attacked Honey. She has 4 tooth marks in her chest 2 of which were ripped open, she had massive internal bleeding. The vet though at 1st the he got her jugler vein and we thought she wasnt going to make it. She spent 2 nights in the vet. I spent 2 days and nights crying, I was guttered. We rehomed Hendrix immediately, something that should have been done a long time ago. But Hubby refused to because he thought hendrix would be ok, I had told him time and time again I didnt want him around honey I didnt trust the dog. He is in good home who understand he is to be the only dog.
After having to get the wounds drained daily at the vet, they showed me how to do it myself. Not good very gross but I did it! After 2 weeks her wounds closed but she still has a 1cm x 2cm hemotoma on her chest that I massage everyday to try to soften it. She has her checkup next week so hopefully its all gone by then. 
She was in so much shock at the start she couldnt walk at all it was horrible and heartbreaking.
But as you can see from the pics she is on the mend and doing well


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

charm chi baby said:


> Awww poor little girl!! Hope she feels soon!





lyndsey said:


> awww poor lil baby....so glad to hear she is doing well....





tulula's mum said:


> poor baby, hope she gets better real soon


Thanks everyone


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

poor Honey.  And poor you, too. I can't imagine watching one of my babies go through an attack! Glad she's doing better now!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww Bless her little heart! Glad she is healing well.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Poor Honey.  I'm glad she's doing so much better though...she looks great & very happy!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Aww, poor baby. Get well soon little angel.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Poor little girl, I didnt know she had been hurt either. Glad to see TLC from you is working and she is healing up nicely!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Bless both off you.I am so sorry this has happened.Glad she is doing good.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh bless her heart...I 'm glad to see that she is healing and doing better....


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I am so glad to hear that she's doing okay! Bless her heart! I bet that was traumatizing for her.  And you!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Poor Honey... time to kick the Hubby and the attacker to the curb. lol


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Oh goodness! Glad to hear she is doing better. It's so scary having them attacked, I was lucky Zoey's attack by Georgie wasn't worse.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

So sorry Honey was attacked...she looks like she is doing much better now. Love the kisses picture


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

thanks so much everyone for your well wish's
Honey is doing so much better and is back to
her normal happy self. The really annoying thing
is it could have been avoided. I had a bad feeling 
about Hendrix all along. but hubby wouldn't listen.
There was no arguing once he hurt Honey, he
was gone immediately, Honey will always come 1st.
vet said she really thought it best to rehome him
she said she didn't even want Honey coming home
if he was here. She said He new what he was doing
it was a direct attack at her throat and she said
next time Honey wouldn't be so lucky. Her exact words
were. He wasn't mucking around he wanted to kill her


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Poor Honey!  I'm so glad she is doing better!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Poor Honey  glad she's doin better


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

How traumatic for all involved! I'm glad she is doing better and now has a threat-free home.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Poor baby. Bella and I send gentle hugs to Honey for a speedy recovery.


----------

